# Sticky  Effective Target-Shooting Setups



## M.J

Here's a place to post your favorite target setups. We have one for hunting that is full of great information so I figured it was time to have a similar post for target shooting.
Please include which bands or tubes you use, taper (if applicable), band length, your draw length and ammo. You can also include your favorite slingshot, if you want. Obviously what works for some won't work for others but I think it will be good, especially for new members, to have a starting point.
Here's my two current favorites and an intro video:

Bands: Theraband Gold
Taper: 20-15mms
Length: 8"
Draw length: 34"
Ammo: 3/8" (9.5mm) steel

Tubes: 1842
Taper: Pseudo taper, 3" loop- 4" single
Draw length: 34"
Ammo: 3/8" steel

Slingshot for both is my Performance Catapults SPS


----------



## Clever Moniker

I had literally tried this EXACT same thing here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27300-target-set-ups/

I don't know why, but people didn't seem all that interested and my thread got rated like 3 stars. :S


----------



## Beanflip

Maybe the right crowd didn't get a hold on your thread CM.


----------



## Clever Moniker

Maybe, I think it's an awesome idea anyway's Beanflip. 

My current favourite setup for target shooting:

Bands: TBG 1" Straight Cut
Length: 7" active
Ammo: 3/8" Steel


----------



## Beanflip

I am watching and waiting for more replies. 
I try to take note of others bands dimensions when they come up. 
When shooting last summer in the contests I shot 7"x 1"x 3/4" .03 latex mostly. That's the full dimensions before tying.

Edit: my draw is about 32". These short bands did kind of wear me down with all the shooting last summer.
I was shooting 7/16 at the time. Now I'm back to 3/8.

BTW MJ, I cut a bunch of those target sets you posted tonight. I've been putting off cutting bands for months.


----------



## Beanflip

Tree fork gave some dimensions he's been using lately. For match lighting 3/4" x 5/8" x 8"

Edit: Thera band gold.


----------



## Beanflip

Since I forget things easily, I started noting band dimensions and there recommended uses on my band tool kit box.


----------



## ash

My preferred target ammo is 3/8" steel and I generally just cut whatever rubber I have into 15mm-20mm tapers, 225mm long. That's near enough to 5/8"-3/4" x 9" long.

I generally tie them to the fork with 20-25mm of the band end folded under itself, which gives me some reserve for re-tying after a pouch-end breakage.

I keep re-tying after breaks until the active length is 6", then they get retired. I find the best power is at about 6.5-7.0" free length. Best accuracy is at 7.0-7.5"

My draw is 35"

Rubber is usually Sanctband grey, TBG or Tex Latex, with Sanctband being a softer pull and latex being the hardest. I just stick with whatever I've got and get used to it until I run out.


----------



## squirrel squasher

I like double Thera band black 1 inch straits for 7/16 steel
I also have been use ing some different kinds of tubes 
Simple shot medium singles for 7/16 and double 1842 for my cutoffs
These are the heaviest target bands I would shoot
This past winter I shot 3/8 steel and used rubber similar to theraband silver I cut it 3/4 inches wide and 7 inches long


----------



## Can-Opener

My draw length is 42" with a floating anchor

.030 Latex

1" to 5/8" Taper. 9 1/2" active length. That is 4.4 percent stretch

1/2" steel ammo

Deadly serious thump when can is hit in the center 

I continually try to drop down to 3/8" steel ammo but I just can not shoot as accurately with it. Putting 1/2" steel through a free standing pop can is very fun!!!! 

I have been shooting my ergo bone TTF lately


----------



## Metropolicity

I have been shooting a lot of lighter weight ammo for target stuff.

Draw length: 31" floating

Theraband black 1"-3/4". 8" active length.

3/8 glass marbles.

Tubes I use 2040, 3" loop 3" single, same ammo


----------



## GrayWolf

Right now, I have 2 setups that I'm using.

First is my Target Dragon. Most of the winter I have been using TBG 7/8" x 5/8" x 7 1/2" active length. Right now, I'm using 7/8" x 1/2" x 7" active (Treefork told me that he had been having good luck with this taper, so I'm giving it a go.) My draw length is 36" with a floating anchor for this frame and I'm shooting 3/8" steel.

My other is my Spanish Target Shooter. The bands are the legendary Spanish gum rubber. The rubber is 2mm thick. The cut is 5mm straight cut with an active length of 26cm. My draw length for this frame is a very short 26 1/2" (approx. 67cm) My ammo of choice is 5/16" steel (8mm).


----------



## Individual

Well, i haven't completed any trick shots with it, but after i improve my accuracy i certainly will!

My current setup is:

Pocket Predator Ring Finger Hunter

Leon L pouch

2.5 inch psuedo 2040 tapered tubes

9.5mm Steel balls


----------



## Tube_Shooter

My only set up a Chinese SS sniper slingshot










Four strand 2040 amber tubes cut 8" when they break I reuse once more

Draw length 42" floating anchor

Ammo used to cut card 9.5mm steel

Pouch in use E shot


----------



## Beanflip

Metropolicity said:


> I have been shooting a lot of lighter weight ammo for target stuff. Draw length: 31" floatingTheraband black 1"-3/4". 8" active length. 3/8 glass marbles. Tubes I use 2040, 3" loop 3" single, same ammo


3/8" marbles?


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been shooting a lot of lighter weight ammo for target stuff. Draw length: 31" floatingTheraband black 1"-3/4". 8" active length. 3/8 glass marbles. Tubes I use 2040, 3" loop 3" single, same ammo
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" marbles?
Click to expand...

I have some of these as well....they are VERY light. I think Bill Hays sent them to me with one of the frames I bought from him. If you want some good hand slap...mix in one of these when you are cutting cards. They would be great for using bands meant to shoot 1/4" ammo with larger frames. Good practice for working on a smooth release.

Todd


----------



## Metropolicity

Beanflip said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been shooting a lot of lighter weight ammo for target stuff. Draw length: 31" floatingTheraband black 1"-3/4". 8" active length. 3/8 glass marbles. Tubes I use 2040, 3" loop 3" single, same ammo
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" marbles?
Click to expand...

Yah, I get the same feel and release as a steel ball but they are much lighter. I was shooting indoors for what seemed like year long winter. It gave me lots of think about for band sets and other ammo besides super drywall punching steel balls


----------



## Samurai Samoht

I am mainly using 2 frames for target shooting right now. The Target Dragon and the Scout. Both are set up for TTF and are using 3/4" X 9 1/2" bands (before tying the pouch). The active length is about 8 1/2" and my draw length is about 32". I periodically switch between 3/8 and 7/16 steel. Plenty of speed and power at 33 ft and I'm getting some good mileage out of these bands.

Tom


----------



## Marnix

My all purpose setup is

Bands: TBG

Taper: 2.5 to 2 cm

Length: 9 inch

Draw length: 32 cm

Ammo: 3/8 steel, 1/2 inch white marbles


----------



## M.J

I shortened my pseudo-tapers to a 3" loop and 3.5" single and got an average of 215fps with 9.5mm steel. That's great speed for such a low draw weight! I'm going to make another set and count shots to see how they hold up.


----------



## filipino_saltik

15mm straight cut 8inch active 3/8 steel very fast but drops about 2inch at 20 meters draw length is 38inch floating anchor ohhh its tbg


----------



## Beanflip

I have been thinking about this thread. It's a good idea. Then it occurred to me it would be cool if we all added some of this info to our profiles. So you could go to my profile for instance, and see my draw length, current favorite band dimensions and such, in addition to what type and style I like to shoot. These questions and thoughts are shared again and again. As part of our profiles any member could simply look them up at will. With out having to remember where he read the details in a post. ?


----------



## NaturalFork

What I am shooting right now and what I have cut for the ECST.

Two layers of 8" Thera black per side. Cut 8" giving me a roughly 7.5" active length. 3/4 Inch straight cut.


----------



## Volp

1 band per side thera black, 19.5cm active length, tapered 25mm to 20mm.

I use 5/16 steel balls and my draw length is 31.5inch.

With this set-up you can't cut a card but for target at 10, 15, 20mt and for light matches is very good for me.

Volp


----------



## M.J

This morning's setup that I'm really digging:
Theraband Black- 27mm x 18mm with 3/8" steel.
Very low draw weight with good speed. I'm stretching them about 525%, which seems reasonable for TBB. We'll see how longevity goes.


----------



## Creakyboy

How did the longevity on these last? I am currently using the same taper ratio but in tbg 18-12 for .36 cal lead


----------



## M.J

Creakyboy said:


> How did the longevity on these last? I am currently using the same taper ratio but in tbg 18-12 for .36 cal lead


Not that great for longevity, I'm back to tubes. Cutting flats is not my thing!


----------



## stej

M.J said:


> Creakyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the longevity on these last? I am currently using the same taper ratio but in tbg 18-12 for .36 cal lead
> 
> 
> 
> Not that great for longevity, I'm back to tubes. Cutting flats is not my thing!
Click to expand...

MJ, how do you ensure that the cut tubes are of the same length? If I have one tube and want to cut it in half, Almost always the length varies - up to 5 mm difference. And I'm not even sure that the difference is true; if I compare them side by side, the diff is a little bit different every time. It's because the tubes are not straight...


----------



## Ibojoe

Linatex 9/16-1/2 -7" working length super sure pouch 5/8" glass . This lasts forever and ever and ever......


----------



## illerob666

GrayWolf said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been shooting a lot of lighter weight ammo for target stuff. Draw length: 31" floatingTheraband black 1"-3/4". 8" active length. 3/8 glass marbles. Tubes I use 2040, 3" loop 3" single, same ammo
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" marbles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have some of these as well....they are VERY light. I think Bill Hays sent them to me with one of the frames I bought from him. If you want some good hand slap...mix in one of these when you are cutting cards. They would be great for using bands meant to shoot 1/4" ammo with larger frames. Good practice for working on a smooth release.
> 
> Todd
Click to expand...

They're really affordable also,.

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## illerob666

illerob666 said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been shooting a lot of lighter weight ammo for target stuff. Draw length: 31" floatingTheraband black 1"-3/4". 8" active length. 3/8 glass marbles. Tubes I use 2040, 3" loop 3" single, same ammo
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" marbles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have some of these as well....they are VERY light. I think Bill Hays sent them to me with one of the frames I bought from him. If you want some good hand slap...mix in one of these when you are cutting cards. They would be great for using bands meant to shoot 1/4" ammo with larger frames. Good practice for working on a smooth release.
> 
> Todd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're really affordable also,.
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sorry that's 5/8 marbles from dollar tree about 85 on average per 1$$ bagi think they weigh about same as 3/8 steel

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi

This thread is not updated and it's a shame really.
1st setup, that will probably get tweaked, 3/8 steel, 0.8 gzk, 18/12 taper, 16cm active, 78-80cm draw length. I can't shoot this setup for extended periods comfortably. I was told it's heavier than needed, so I will change this setup in the future, maybe go for 16/11 taper or lower.(goodbye attempts to cut a card if I do go lower).
2nd setup is 8mm steel, 0.8 gzk tapered 9mm/6mm, 16cm active, 78-80cm draw length. I know, I cut it very narrow, but I don't have lighter bands available at the moment. Draw weight is very low with this setup, and it's more effective than the previous one. If I was going to compete, this setup would give a major edge, being able to shoot it all day, and being way more accurate. 
I still prefer 9.5mm steel for some unfathomable reason though, and I will try to make it work better than the darned 8mm.


----------



## gunslingster

Now, I thought this thread would have taken off, I'm surprised.


----------



## Pawel

Theraband Gold 25 to 18 mm, 19 cm active lenght, 3/8” steel ball


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1

Dragon king 2 TTF from Slingshooting.com with BSB white .45 3/4"-9/16" taper with 7 3/4" inch active band length with a 32" draw for my face anchor under my cheekbone shooting 3/8" or 9.5mm clays and steels, also, my EDC and other favorite the scout LT with simpleshot black .70 3/4"- 9/16" taper with a 7" active length, i shoot The scout OTT and TTF switching from week to week but those bands only get reused once after they break


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1

Dragon king 2 TTF from Slingshooting.com with BSB white .45 3/4"-9/16" taper with 7 3/4" inch active band length with a 32" draw for my face anchor under my cheekbone shooting 3/8" or 9.5mm clays and steels, also, my EDC and other favorite the scout LT with simpleshot black .70 3/4"- 9/16" taper with a 7" active length, i shoot The scout OTT and TTF switching from week to week but those bands only get reused once after they break


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1

sorry for the double post dang internets


----------



## Shaku

Double theraband black 20/10 with bottleneck tapers 29-30 cm active length with ~150 cm Draw (58 in?).

Alternatively any .6+ Latex with 15/7 or 20/10 tapers(bottleneck).

The Setup is overpowered for the 8mm Balls, but i am Kind of the Speed demon Guy. I Want my ammo to move fast.

With those Cuts i generally get above 340 FPS, which is what i am going for.

More is better obviously

Gesendet von meinem S55 mit Tapatalk


----------



## snydes

I"ve been using a Luniquz OTT setup & recently upgraded to a Scout & it just feels better. Def shooting better with it. Cast my own 3/8" lead balls.


----------



## snydes

snydes said:


> I"ve been using a Luniquz OTT setup & recently upgraded to a Scout & it just feels better. Def shooting better with it. Cast my own 3/8" lead balls.


I feel I need to update this comment ... that was from back when I first started shooting. Things have changed, I've been making my own frames - best shooter to date is a laminated wood frame with a fatter grip loosely based on the Scout frame. - filled grip with lead, so it seems to hold steadier - just feels solid. Gave up on casting lead balls - way too much work when steel can be had so cheap ... working on a longer draw with 0.5mm import bands & 3/8" steel now - average 5-6 in a 60mm circle from 10m with the longer draw - not as accurate as the short draw, but way more fun /faster & getting better all the time - so much fun !!


----------



## Sandstorm

snydes said:


> snydes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I"ve been using a Luniquz OTT setup & recently upgraded to a Scout & it just feels better. Def shooting better with it. Cast my own 3/8" lead balls.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel I need to update this comment ... that was from back when I first started shooting. Things have changed, I've been making my own frames - best shooter to date is a laminated wood frame with a fatter grip loosely based on the Scout frame. - filled grip with lead, so it seems to hold steadier - just feels solid. Gave up on casting lead balls - way too much work when steel can be had so cheap ... working on a longer draw with 0.5mm import bands & 3/8" steel now - average 5-6 in a 60mm circle from 10m with the longer draw - not as accurate as the short draw, but way more fun /faster & getting better all the time - so much fun !!
Click to expand...

I started off with a Luniquz too. Was it solid steel, weighed like 5 pounds, had a face on it and could be used as a personal self defense weapon in it's own right? Like if you miss with the steel just throw the slingshot at them?


----------

